
‘False Dawn’ Recovery Haunts Virus Survivors Who Fall Sick Again - melling
https://www.bloombergquint.com/onweb/-false-dawn-recovery-haunts-virus-survivors-who-fall-sick-again
======
sbinthree
My wife, son and I have had a weird experience like this. We were not test
confirmed, but we are younger, so none of us had it _that bad_. We had a flu-
like illness of coughing, tired, high fever. Then it subsided. Then a week or
so later, I woke up in the middle of the night with shortness of breath. Felt
like I had to mechanically breathe. Very unpleasant. Spent about two days or
so like that, then was quite tired but could breathe a bit better. Then every
week or so we will have another wave where we are pale, tired, headache and
mild(er) shortness of breath. It feels like just recently we have come out of
it, and we first had symptoms the second week of March.

~~~
timmytokyo
I'm in the same boat. I've been having this on/off experience with difficulty
breathing since the first week in March when I first experienced all the
typical COVID-19 symptoms: mild fever, dry cough, fatigue, difficulty
breathing. I was unable to get tested at the time, because it was early in the
pandemic and testing was limited, so I was never officially told that I had
it.

I seemed to recover a couple weeks later. But then I started having difficulty
breathing again (without fever or cough this time). After another few days I'd
start to feel better. Then I'd have a few days of difficulty breathing. I've
been cycling between feeling okay and feeling bad ever since.

~~~
20after4
You should consider taking vitamin D. It seems to be a factor in severity of
cases according to [1]. You could be deficient in D if you haven’t spent much
time out in the sunlight recently (likely for many of us, I suspect)

Vitamin D is essential, many people are deficient, and I don’t think there are
many risks in taking a supplement.

[1]
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.08.20058578v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.08.20058578v3)

